#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Why should a graphic containing several words should be saved in GIF instead of JPEG?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

JPEG is a loss file format,but it is massively used for distribution via the web or email because it gives needed detail while being very efficient. Gif is a lossless formats,but they can still be very efficient for images with large areas that are all one color. I heard that it's preferable to store a graphic containing several words in GIF.


Can someone tell me why should a graphic containing several words should be saved in GIF instead of jpeg?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> JPEG is a loss file format,but it is widely used for distribution via the web or email because it gives enough detail while being very efficient. Gif is a lossless formats,but they can still be very efficient for images with large areas that are all one color. I heard that it's preferable to store a graphic containing several words in GIF.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me why should a graphic containing several words should be saved in GIF instead of jpeg?


The graphic comes from Who Is Hosting This and is meant to help us choose the right file type when saving an image. JPEG's ability to reduce file size up to 15% without losing quality makes it useful for web pages (faster uploads and less storage space usage)—especially for colorful photos.

----------


## Bhavya

> The graphic comes from Who Is Hosting This and is meant to help us choose the right file type when saving an image. JPEG's ability to reduce file size up to 15% without losing quality makes it useful for web pages (faster uploads and less storage space usage)—especially for colorful photos.


Thanks For giving this clear explanation Moana. Now I understood why we should choose JPEG file format.

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Friends,
> 
> JPEG is a loss file format,but it is massively used for distribution via the web or email because it gives needed detail while being very efficient. Gif is a lossless formats,but they can still be very efficient for images with large areas that are all one color. I heard that it's preferable to store a graphic containing several words in GIF.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me why should a graphic containing several words should be saved in GIF instead of jpeg?


This comparison chart will helps you more I think,
gifVsJPEGvsPNG.png

----------


## Bhavya

> This comparison chart will helps you more I think,
> gifVsJPEGvsPNG.png


Thank you so much Assassin, This chart help me to understand easily.

----------

